# Which rest type for target



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm curios which type rest the pros use to shoot target?
If you use a dropaway tied to stay-up with a blade I'd consider that a blade and not a drop away.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Most shooters use a bladed rest gives more direction to the arrow A Brite Site Pro Tuner is a awesome rest has micro adjustability and you see alot on the target line at major indoor shoots also Trophy Taker is another good rest also with Boodoodle has a pretty good bladed rest.. Look at them all and compare to your likeing.. Best to ya...


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I like blade rests because of their simplicity. Some use drop aways, in particular the Limb Driver. It just comes down to what you are most comfortable and confident in. The most common are Trophy Takers and Pro Tuners in the fixed blade catagory.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

DA Blade boss,the Blade!


----------

